# What could I do for a front gate camera about ¼ miles from house?



## MDShunk

Easy. They have both 434MHz and 900 MHz cameras that will go wirelessly that far. Run the 'video out' of the receiver through a modulator set to whatever blank station they want. Some of the 2.4 and 5.8 Ghz cameras are advertised as being good for up to 20 miles. I'm assuming, of course, that you have power at the front gate and there's no empty conduits going there for low voltage cable.


----------



## 480sparky

If there's no power out there in the first place, you might as well forget going with a wireless camera system.

If you need to get power out there, you just as well run your video and audio systems out there as well.

If there is power out there, systems exist for what you want to do, as Marc stated. But hang on to your wallet... we aint' talking a couple hundred bucks here.

If the customer want to use their TV set, you'll also need to remodulate the signal to a channel that their existing cable/satellite/antenna system aren't using..... more scratch.


----------



## MDShunk

Try this vendor.... www.scdlink.com They have a cool catalog too, that they'll send you once in a while, which everyone should sign up for. 

A decent weatherproof camera will run you a couple hundred, around 1200 for a wireless rig, and another 50 bucks for a modulator. Plan on having at least 1500 bucks in the major components.


----------



## ToddH

thanks for the help, I just got the security cameras direct cat out of the blue on friday. right now they have a timmer in the basment that controls the front gate lights so I am going to put them on a photocell and put a outlet out there. I am happy to hear that they have wireless ones to go that far the one that I was looking at only said a 100 feet. Thanks agian


----------



## chenley

Remember that the distances the wireless signals say they are good for are for clear line of sight (LOS). Pretty much open desert.


----------



## Fredman

If you have line of site transmission issues, Next $tep would be to consider running buriable cat5 with video baluns and a transformer at the gate for cam power.


----------



## mikeh32

you can use yagi antennas and range enhancers if needed.


----------



## TOOL_5150

Fredman said:


> If you have line of site transmission issues, Next $tep would be to consider running buriable cat5 with video baluns and a transformer at the gate for cam power.


they do have length restrictions, so that would need to be kept in mind.

~Matt


----------



## slowforthecones

I would sell the customer a aiphone intercom system. While your at dropping rigid conduit below ground, you can run additional wires such as lighting to illuminate that gate.


----------



## slowforthecones

If the customer already has a exsisting cctv system, they can simply just install a high end ptz camera with zoome capabilities, presets to the gate.


----------

